

Could Satoshi Nakamoto be Satoshi Nakamoto? - bdr
http://www.abcoin.net/post/78804216919/could-satoshi-nakamoto-be-satoshi-nakamoto

======
gasull
The real Satoshi just denied being Dorian Nakamoto:

[http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/forum/topics/bitcoin-open-
sour...](http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/forum/topics/bitcoin-open-
source?commentId=2003008%3AComment%3A52186)

